# mein neuer mini Teich



## punto (4. Okt. 2007)

Hallo!
Habe meinen kleinen mini Teich fertig und wollte mich mal vorstellen und euch ein paar Bilder zeigen. Ich heiße Michael bin 46 Jahre alt und wohne in Berlin.
Da wir nur ein kleines Reihenhaus Grundstück von 159m² besitzen musste mein Traum vom Schwimmteich begraben werden und einer kleineren Variante weichen. Der Teich ist ca.2,8m lang und 1,8m breit.Beim graben habe ich bei 80cm tiefe aufgehört weil es unten immer enger wurde und ich bedenken hatte das die Folie(übrigens EPDM Folie) beim einlegen in solch einen "Trichter" eine einzige Falte wird.Ich habe den Rand des Teiches mit Ufer matten verkleidet die bis zur Pflanzzohne in ca.20cm tiefe reicht. dort liegt auch mein bis jetzt einziger mir bekannter Baufehler.da ich vorhatte die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe zu pflanzen habe ich der Gestaltung  nicht so große aufmerksamkeit geschenkt und sie ziemlich waagerecht angelegt.Beim  kauf der Pflanzen bei unserem Örtlichen Teichfachhändler habe ich mich aber überreden lassen die Pflanzen in Substrat der Firma Ubbink einzupflanzen  da der Teichhändler mir seine diversen Teiche gezeigt hat in denen er das Zeug auch verwendet. Er meinte auf der porösen Oberflache siedeln sich Mikroorganismen an die gut für das wasser sind und Pflanzkörbe sehen einfach sch...aus.
Da ich aber meine Pflanzzohne fast gerade gebaut habe und nicht mit etwas Gefälle zur Teichwand war es nicht so einfach das Substrat auf die Pflanzzohne zu bringen ohne das es sofort in den Teich rutscht.
Beim befüllen dann der gespannte Blick auf die Wasseruhr und dann die Enttäuschung.Es gehen nur 1100L Wasser rein!
Na ja ist nicht zu ändern.Der Grill muß ja auch noch irgendwo stehen.
Da mein Gelände abschüssig ist habe ich gleich noch einen Bachlauf integriert.Allerdings habe ich erst mit Folie probiert was aber auf Grund der kurzen Strecke und des starken Gefälles nur eine einzige Falte hervorbrachte. Habe dann 3 dieser nicht besonders schönen Bachlaufschalen genommen und hoffe das es durch bewuchs irgendwann ansehnlicher wird. 
Der Teichhändler hat mich zwar gewarnt meinen Teich in den Bachlauf zu entleeren und dann wieder hochzupumpen aber ich war natürlich schlauer und habe es trotzdem probiert. es ist wirklich schwer den auslauf des Teiches und die Fördermenge der Pumpe so einzustellen das der untere Teich nicht Überlauft bzw.leer gepumpt wird. Aber so habe ich immer was zu fummeln.
Nächstes Jahr soll dann noch ein Druckfilter und ein paar Fische dazu kommen.Den filter werde ich aber aus oben genanten Gründen nicht wie geplant in das Bachlauf System integrieren sondern über eine 2.Pumpe direkt aus dem Teich speisen.
ansonsten ist das Wasser noch klar und in Ordnung außer das sich schon die ersten Fadfenalgen ansiedeln.
Kann man oder muß da was gegen machen?
Die Wasserverluste von Täglich 100l durch die Ufermatte (hatte an einer Stelle die Folie nicht hochgestellt) habe ich auch fast im Griff und so warte ich auf das Frühjahr und die ersten Fische im Teich.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben bezüglich Art und Menge von Fischen für meinen Teich.
Gruß Micha!


----------



## w54wolle (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein neuer mini Teich*

Hallo Micha !  
Erst mal Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Forum, schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast  
Ich finde Deinen Teich doch sehr gelungen und wenn es dir irgendwann nicht reicht, kann man doch immer noch Änderungen vornehmen : 
Also hab Spass und Freude an Deinem Teich und alles Gute


----------



## Dodi (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein neuer mini Teich*

Hallo Micha!

Auch von mir noch ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier bei den Teich-:crazy: !

Ist doch schön geworden, Dein kleines Paradies! 
Lieber einen kleinen Teich als keinen Teich! 

Bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich evtl. ganz auf Fische verzichten. Du wirst sehen, dass ein Teich auch ohne Fische durchaus interessant sein kann.
Wenn Du doch lieber Fische einsetzen möchtest, dann nimm nur wenige klein bleibende, z. B. __ Stichlinge, __ Moderlieschen und die etwas größeren __ Sonnenbarsche. Letztere sorgen dann auch dafür, dass sich die anderen Fische nicht allzu doll vermehren.

[DLMURL="http://www.aquariumcenter.de/teich/fische/teich_fische_fische.html"]Schau doch mal auf dieser Seite nach[/DLMURL], da findest Du Angaben zur Haltung und Größe der Fische.

Aber glaube mir, auch ohne Fische ist ein Gartenteich etwas ganz besonderes! Es siedeln sich schnell Amphibien und alle möglichen Tierchen an, die den Teich unglaublich interessant machen!

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## A6er (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein neuer mini Teich*

Es kommt nicht immer auf die Größe an...   

Im Ernst,
finde deinen "Mini-Teich" sehr attraktiv.
Schön gestaltet und angelegt.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit


----------

